

11 Ways to Make Money With Robots - danec
http://www.business-opportunities.biz/2008/03/18/11-ways-to-make-money-wtih-robots/#more-12018

======
run4yourlives
Hello? SEX?

You can make money with anything as long as you can sell sex with it.

Hurry up and make a damn sexy robot already, my retirement depends on it.

~~~
danec
[http://www.wired.com/culture/art/multimedia/2007/10/video_ro...](http://www.wired.com/culture/art/multimedia/2007/10/video_robotsex)

